# Red belly eyes?



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I have 5 4-5 inch rbp's. They are in a 75g tank. I just moved them from the 55g they were in two weeks ago. No change in water perameters what so ever. I did use black gravel and dark background compared to the light blue gravel and lighter background that was in the 55g. Now I noticed that all the p's eyes are of bigger proportions that it looks like they should be. Its not bad, no white crap, but it looks like they should be smaller compared to their bodies. I looked at some pics on this site and there is no major difference. I was just wondering if there was some sort of growth spurt they are going through. Also, is this something I should worry about? If so, what are some other symptoms I should watch for. Compared to my rhoms eyes, this is nothing. His eyes are very round and pronounced ever since I got him. Thank you for the advice!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think it is not a real problem


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> I think it is not a real problem










sounds alright to me ..as long as there acting like themselves and eatting..they should be happy


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks guys, I don't think it is a problem either.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

yah nothing to worry about i dont think... kinda like teenagers going through puberty when thins can come out of proportion, thats all


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I used t worry about the same thing when raising babies. I thought it would be a defect or something in the water taking effect with deformation. But they came out normal. Just a portion growing out faster than the rest which evenutally caught up.


----------

